# [SOLVED] Windows 8 problems... :(



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

hi

i installed windows 8 on a separate partition on multiboot,just to check how is it then i proceed with it's installation as main system.

there are two problems which i faced,i thought to ask about it.

1.picture 1: i installed the English US language in windows and later on checked from control panel/Region settings,it was English US but when i click on IE icon on desktop,it shows some Chinese characters.what is it? do i have an infected copy of windows 8? or it is something else. there hadn't been any changes to OS,everything is on default.

2.picture 2: i have installed latest Java (7 update 25) and latest Flash into windows 8. i had to install Security Kiss Tunnel for some purpose,when i run it and connect,the system process goes to 100 and remains,unless i disconnect and exit the application.what is this problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 problems... *

Why do you need a VPN service? SecurityKISS - Free VPN Service Have you tried to uninstall it? 
IE may be corrupted, unless you see this on any other applications. In IE go to *Tools/Internet Options/Advanced/Reset Internet Explorer Settings/Reset.* You can also reinstall IE10 Internet Explorer - Microsoft Windows


----------



## awaisagha (Nov 12, 2011)

*Re: Windows 8 problems... *



spunk.funk said:


> Why do you need a VPN service? SecurityKISS - Free VPN Service Have you tried to uninstall it?
> IE may be corrupted, unless you see this on any other applications. In IE go to *Tools/Internet Options/Advanced/Reset Internet Explorer Settings/Reset.* You can also reinstall IE10 Internet Explorer - Microsoft Windows


i use this VPN to access YouTube in Pakistan as it is banned by all ISP.but why does it raise the system process to 100 but it doesn't do this in windows 7 that i am using as my basic OS.

i tried doing the language settings as well as default IE settings but it still is the same.i am not freaked out on this but i am just asking,is it an infected copy,because it sounds to me like some trojan or some touching with iso.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 problems... *

Where did you get the copy of Windows 8 from?


----------

